# welche pflanze in bachlauf



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2004)

moin zusammen,

habe einen bachlauf (schalen 3 stück) mit einer ziemlich starken strömung.
ist es möglich in diesen bachlauf pflanzen einzusetzen ?
wenn ja, welche denn ?
in den schalen ist jeweils immer ein kleines wassersammelbecken aus dem es dann in die nächste schale läuft.
das wasser kommt vom skimmer durch uv klärer durch druckfilter zum bachlauf.

danke schon mal


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2004)

Hi,

hast Du die Möglichkeit, die Pflanzen etwas von der Strömung zu schützen? Durch Steine oder wenn es Dich optisch nicht stört durch Pflanzschalen, die ein paar Löcher haben (also keine Pflanzkörbe sondern dichteres Material)

Geeignet ist z.b. die __ Bachbunge.

Grüße Susanne


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2004)

wie schon gesagt, in den bachlaufschalen sind vertiefungen drin in denen sich das wasser sammelt bevor es weiterfliesst. diese sind ca 8-10 cm tief.
ein kleiner pflanzkorb mit kies würde gehen, aber welche pflanze eignet sich hierfür ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2004)

Moin,

Wennisch mal wiederholen darf  

-keine Pflanzkörbe, sondern dichteres MAterial
-geeignet ist z.B. __ Bachbunge
cu


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ein Foto wäre hilfreich, damit wir uns das besser vorstellen können.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo schaefer 1402,

Ich habe auch seit Jahren so einen kleinen Bachlauf. Dieses Jahr habe ich den mit __ Pfennigkraut bepflanzt. Ich habe die blanken Wurzeln ins Wasser gelegt und mit großen Kieselsteinen beschwert. Mittlerweile ist der ganze Bachlauf zugewuchert und kaum noch zu sehen. Gefällt mir sehr gut, werde das nächstes Jahr wohl wieder so machen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2004)

und gleich noch ein Bild.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

bin heute und morgen sowieso im garten. werde dann mal einige fotos machen und sie hier einbringen.

bis denne


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

mmmmppppff, einloggen vergessen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

wieso nächstes mal genauso machen? ist pfenningkraut denn nicht mehrjährig???


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo Morle,

was haben Deine Seerosen denn ausgefressen, daß sie hinter Gitter müssen?    Kois im Teich?

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

__ Fieberquellmoos (fontanalis antipyretica) eignet sich für einen schnellen Bachlauf. Am besten direkt mit einem Stein dran holen.
Tschö
Tina


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

morle schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo schaefer 1402,
> 
> Ich habe auch seit Jahren so einen kleinen Bachlauf. Dieses Jahr habe ich den mit __ Pfennigkraut bepflanzt. Ich habe die blanken Wurzeln ins Wasser gelegt und mit großen Kieselsteinen beschwert. Mittlerweile ist der ganze Bachlauf zugewuchert und kaum noch zu sehen. Gefällt mir sehr gut, werde das nächstes Jahr wohl wieder so machen.



Wow - das sieht ja klasse aus - mein Pfennigkraut dümpelt da ganz faul vor sich hin ..... wie alt ist das denn bei Dir? Einjährig kann ja fast net sein bei den Mengen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
@ Susanne
ja, das __ Pfennigkraut ist erst dieses Jahr eingesetzt. Ich habe im zeitigen Frühjahr ca 30 Sprosse eingesetzt. Ist wirklich Wahnsinn wie das gewachsen ist.

@ Nymphaion
Die Seerosen haben nichts verbrochen. Das Gitter ist nur ein Schutz vor der Rotwange. Übrigens die __ James Brydon bringt ihre erste Blüte nach oben. Ist das nicht Klasse?
Die __ Wassernuß gedeiht auch bestens, eine sehr interessante Pflanze.

@ Galrian
ja Pfennigkraut ist schon mehrjährig. Mein Bachlauf ist aber im Winter nicht in Betrieb. Ich werde im Herbst einen Teil ins Gartenland pflanzen und hoffe , dass ich im Früjahr genug Pflanzmaterial habe.

Viele Grüße
morle


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2004)

hier ist dann mal das bild vom bachlauf.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo Schaeferl,

der Bachlauf und die Bepflanzung sehen ja wirklich schön aus! Aber auf dem Foto sieht es so aus, als würde der Bach direkt in einen "Flachteich" enden, wo nur Folie als Untergrund zu sehen ist. Falls ich mich nicht geirrt haben sollte, frage ich mich, warum du aus diesem flachen Ende nicht ne super Sumpfzone machst?!  

Tschö
Tina


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2004)

nein, da hast du dich versehen. dort wo das wasser einläuft ist es 35cm tief.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2004)

Sag ich doch: Kannst'e ne prima Sumpfzone herrichten 8) 
Tina


----------

